# Yellow Lab baby pictures.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
So after starting with 5 juvie Yellow Labs that all turned out to be male I sold some off and traded some for females. Now I have one male and 4 females in the tank and all the females have been holding babies one after the other. I haven't stripped any so they have just been spitting the babies into the Holey Rock and some of the little guys have managed to survive.
Here are some pictures of a few of the females as well as a fry spit yesterday and one that's a couple of weeks old. There are at least 5 or 6 of these guys swimming in and out of the rocks.
Its very cool to watch them.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks great Paul, nice pictures!! They are very cute!!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Tbird said:


> Looks great Paul, nice pictures!! They are very cute!!


Thanks Wil.

Yeah they are very cute. And I can't believe how yellow they are at such a young age. And you can see the black marginal band after just a week.

I may have to start catching the females just before they release and strip them. The only problem is what am I going to do with so many fry.

I may have to sell a couple of the females with my extra male that I keep in another tank.
--
Paul


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Awesome Paul.. good shots, so these are taken with your new high techy camera heh?..... 

So those new yellow labs are working out great. 

The young critters do look cute for sure.. Can't wait to get out there and see your setups....
cheers!!!
sheldon


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

That's what makes it so hard to get rid of them! Then eventually, you end up with a tank full of yellow labs lol.

Nice pics bud! Think you could take some of my fish?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys. Now give the photographer a little credit will you. It's 80% camera and 20% technique.

Hey Derek,
I'd be more than happy to come buy and takes some pictures for you. Just give me a call and let me know when. The camera takes HD video as well so we can record some video and that way you can still enjoy your fish on the big screen long after you sell them.

--
Paul


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

congrats on the fry....got a tank full yet? I gave up saving them and let them spit in the tank....and still have too many.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's a great pictures!
I didn't know that fry showed so good colors.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> congrats on the fry....got a tank full yet? I gave up saving them and let them spit in the tank....and still have too many.


Thanks.
Yeah my females spit in the tank and I end up with only a couple of survivors per batch. I think I'm going to sell off one of my trios so that I have less fry to raise.
--
Paul


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's a great pictures!
> I didn't know that fry showed so good colors.


Thank you.
Yes if your stock is top quality like mine you get electric yellow fry.
--
Paul


----------

